# Has anyones DR ever been so disabling and severe before?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Another rant, just looking for hope. My DR feels so disabling, My brain feels crippled. I don't know where I am, what I'm doing, can't concentrate, I feel very disoriented. has anyone ever had it so bad on here but got better? I need as much hope as possible.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah when i was at my worst i kept having black outs i thought i was in a coma or dead, or insane one of the three. it was absolutely crippling and i just kept breaking down, i dreaded each day i had nothing to look forward too. My dp/dr has faded a lot but its still there, it got better when i stopped fearing it. Now all i fear is having this forever. But i no longer fear the feelings, i just try to live with it and hope it will pass one day i still find it very disturbing, the numbness the lack of emotions and the sense of loss of identity scares the hell out of me. I dont feel me anymore its crippling. Please hang in there, your such a pretty girl and im sure you got a lot going for you. I know its hard, ive had a bad day myself. It will get better.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah when i was at my worst i kept having black outs i thought i was in a coma or dead, or insane one of the three. it was absolutely crippling and i just kept breaking down, i dreaded each day i had nothing to look forward too. My dp/dr has faded a lot but its still there, it got better when i stopped fearing it. Now all i fear is having this forever. But i no longer fear the feelings, i just try to live with it and hope it will pass one day i still find it very disturbing, the numbness the lack of emotions and the sense of loss of identity scares the hell out of me. I dont feel me anymore its crippling. Please hang in there, your such a pretty girl and im sure you got a lot going for you. I know its hard, ive had a bad day myself. It will get better.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Yeah when i was at my worst i kept having black outs i thought i was in a coma or dead, or insane one of the three. it was absolutely crippling and i just kept breaking down, i dreaded each day i had nothing to look forward too. My dp/dr has faded a lot but its still there, it got better when i stopped fearing it. Now all i fear is having this forever. But i no longer fear the feelings, i just try to live with it and hope it will pass one day i still find it very disturbing, the numbness the lack of emotions and the sense of loss of identity scares the hell out of me. I dont feel me anymore its crippling. Please hang in there, your such a pretty girl and im sure you got a lot going for you. I know its hard, ive had a bad day myself. It will get better.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you, Fluke.


----------



## christy (Dec 19, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> Another rant, just looking for hope. My DR feels so disabling, My brain feels crippled. I don't know where I am, what I'm doing, can't concentrate, I feel very disoriented. has anyone ever had it so bad on here but got better? I need as much hope as possible.


Yes, I know how you feel. I have constant, intense DR. But it gets even worse when I'm in a brightly lit room, or somewhere with a lot of stimuli (like the mall or supermarkets). I don't know why, but furniture stores are extremely bad. My brain starts to hurt, it hurts to even just SEE (if that makes sense). I can barely look at anything, can't take everything in. It's almost as if there are a thousand screaming voices trying to push through my brain and eyeballs.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

melissa, i am sure that also you have situations in which you feel better. and when you notice on of those, then hold on it. or try to get into new situations. i recommend you to go into a sauna.


----------

